# Anyone used borneowild lily pipes



## Deano3 (10 Aug 2015)

Just looking at borneowild steel lily pioes anyone used them or any experience with them ?

Do they not rust etc

Thanks dean


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Aug 2015)

Hi Deano, Not used them yet but am getting some for one of my new set ups  They look so so cool big plus they don't break like glass or look as dirty as glass.

Do they rust  No there Stainless steel


----------



## Deano3 (10 Aug 2015)

Thanks mate haha I know at first they won't but even stainless steel can rust over time but sure will be fine ,are they expensive to buy and were do you purchase mate ? 


Thanks Dean


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Aug 2015)

Hi Dean, Aquasabi one of the forums sponsor's 

https://www.aquasabi.com/aquascaping/filtration/in-outflows/borneo-wild-stainless-steel-inflow

https://www.aquasabi.com/aquascaping/filtration/in-outflows/borneo-wild-stainless-steel-outflow

They are not cheap. But at least they wont break like glass ones


----------

